# Fiancé visa sponsor letter



## Alisonjane88 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi everyone. 
My American fiancé and I have just submitted his fiancé visa application and are about to send off our documents. I just have a couple of questions. 

1) we want to pay for an expedited service with worldBridge. Does a fiancé Visa fall under the category of settlement visa?

2) we are each writing a letter to be included with the application. Apart from details of our relationship and our plans for the future, what should these include? My partner was adopted at the age of four, we are including his adoption papers and both birth certificates but should we give a brief explanation in the letter? And should I explain the calculation I used to meet the financial requirement or should I include a separate cover letter for those with my financial documents? I don't want these letters to be too long but want to make sure that nothing is missed out. Thank you!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Alisonjane88 said:


> Hi everyone.
> My American fiancé and I have just submitted his fiancé visa application and are about to send off our documents. I just have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) we want to pay for an expedited service with worldBridge. Does a fiancé Visa fall under the category of settlement visa?


Yes. More precisely it's a visa that leads to settlement, but yes it's a settlement visa.



> 2) we are each writing a letter to be included with the application. Apart from details of our relationship and our plans for the future, what should these include? My partner was adopted at the age of four, we are including his adoption papers and both birth certificates but should we give a brief explanation in the letter? And should I explain the calculation I used to meet the financial requirement or should I include a separate cover letter for those with my financial documents? I don't want these letters to be too long but want to make sure that nothing is missed out. Thank you!


Birth certificates are unnecessary as are any details about his adoption. It's your relationship that's important. Additionally, as the sponsor you should indicate that you intend to accommodate and support him financially. You can include a few details about your plans for the future like buy a house, have kids, shared ambitions. They shouldn't be identical but they should broadly convey the same information. You shouldn't need to explain you anything about the financial requirement. It should be obvious from the information in Appendix 2 and your supporting documents.


----------

